# Going to try cold smoking belly bacon: suggestions



## lancerh (Mar 20, 2013)

I have made buckboard and venison bacon before by hot smoking in my mes smoker but I have never cold smoked anything. I have about10 lbs of belly bacon curing right now and will be smoking this weekend. So if I am going to cold smoke should I feed constant smoke for entire time? What are suggestions for smoking times.Do I need to let the internal temperature of the meat get to a certain temp? Also it is hard to get smoke at low temps in my MES but I have an old little chief with the box still so I thought about putting the rack on top of the smoker of the little chief and the cardboard box to cover that so the smoke will come through the top of the little chief and cold smoke in the cardboard box. Since this is my first belly bacon I was wondering when and if I should take the skin off, before or after I smoke, or not at all. Thanks for any advice and I will be posting a report and pics when I am done.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 20, 2013)

Do a search, there are some good threads about this.  I smoked eith skin off, but my bellie came that way.
As for temp, keep it below 70 or you will start to render fat.  Folks are smoking anywhere from 8-24 hours, and often in 8 hour blocks over a couple of days.

Good luck!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2013)

I usually smoke my bacon at 100 and have never had fat render...

Done at 100 for about 30 hours straight..













july 2012 bacon 017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## lancerh (Mar 20, 2013)

So when you smoke for 30 hours straight are you constantly feeding smoke? I know with other meats you don't want to constantly feed smoke , but what about bacon?


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2013)

lancerh said:


> So when you smoke for 30 hours straight are you constantly feeding smoke?? I know with other meats you don't want to constantly feed smoke , but what about bacon?


Yup!! For the most part..Have to refill the amazen..

Where did you come up with  >>>>[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  I know with other meats you don't want to constantly feed smoke<<<< ?[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I smoke the entire time with everything....[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  Craig[/color]


----------



## louballs (Mar 20, 2013)

I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2013)

louballs said:


> I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


This is big news to me..most folks I know smoke the whole time....never have had a bitter issue...

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think it's a case of bitter as much as it is over smoked for other meats...  but when cold smoking bacon it takes a LOT more time in the "constant" smoke to get what your looking for


----------



## lancerh (Mar 20, 2013)

louballs said:


> I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


Yes this is what I was talking about. I do basically the same for shoulder, ribs, or even chicken. I like the smoke to enhance the flavor and not over power it. Just wondering if the smoke would be too strong if I smoked for that long.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 20, 2013)

Cold smoking is the way to go, 70-75 degrees or less.
Because of the high fat content, warm or hot smoked bacon can have a "warmed over" flavor that's unappealing.
The length of time you smoke is a matter of personal preference.
I cold smoke for a minimum of 8-12 hours, if I smoke longer than that, I allow for a break in between smokes.....it's good to let the bacon "breath" for a while.
The bacon should be brought up to the working temp of the smoker to avoid condensation,
The surface should be dry or slightly tacky to the touch so the smoke clings well.

HTH

~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 21, 2013)

Gee...I must need help..

I have never had anything that has been smoked for the entire cook or bacon at 100 referred to as oversmoked or "warmed over"...

Never seen anybody who has eaten here not finish their meal either..

Got plenty of pics here of that...

  Craig


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

Fpn, thanks for the tip!  That just opened the door to smoking bacon later than I thought!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2013)

louballs said:


> I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


I will have to have you over next time I make Pulled Pork...Just did an 8lb Butt two weeks ago...16 hours at 225* and 16 hours of TBS courtesy of Pitmasters Choice and the AMNPS. Great balanced flavor and my Family has No Problem letting me know if something is not right. Granted the amount or flavor of smoke is a matter of taste but Bitterness is the result of mismanagement of your smoke, a poor choice of wood for your taste or a problem with your smoker. Look at all the Stick Burning Smokers and Wood Fired Pits. There is no option to " Turn Off " the smoke and nobody seems to worry about Over smoked. I am one of " those people " that believes..." It's a SMOKER! If you aren't making Smoke, you might as well put your meat in the OVEN! "...JJ


----------



## louballs (Mar 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I will have to have you over next time I make Pulled Pork...Just did an 8lb Butt two weeks ago...16 hours at 225* and 16 hours of TBS courtesy of Pitmasters Choice and the AMNPS. Great balanced flavor and my Family has No Problem letting me know if something is not right. Granted the amount or flavor of smoke is a matter of taste but Bitterness is the result of mismanagement of your smoke, a poor choice of wood for your taste or a problem with your smoker. Look at all the Stick Burning Smokers and Wood Fired Pits. There is no option to " Turn Off " the smoke and nobody seems to worry about Over smoked. I am one of " those people " that believes..." It's a SMOKER! If you aren't making Smoke, you might as well put your meat in the OVEN! "...JJ


I welcome your invitation! Lol, it definitely is a personal preference, but it probably has more to do with mismanagement than anything. My brother smoked some ribs once that just tasted like pure smoke and nothing else. I know some others have mentioned similar instances on here too. I know when I smoked my pork butt I had about 3 hours of smoke, the rest was just cooking time. It had great flavor to it, but cant say if it wouldve been better or worse had it gone longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2013)

I prefer my Bacon warm smoked until the IT is between 110 to 128, but that is because I can get great flavor & color in less than 12 hours.

If you're going to truly cold smoke, you don't have to worry about the IT, but:

Make sure you get a good pellicle first.

Smoke it for at least 24 hours (very light smoke).

Like always, put it in the fridge (wrapped) for at least 36 hours before slicing.

Just my 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## louballs (Mar 21, 2013)

Every bacon recipe I see says to slice it before storing/freezing. Is there any real benefit to this??


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 21, 2013)

Convenience, but you can leave it intact when freezing.

~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree in part with most above.  The following is my technique.

1. In dry rub for 7 days per inch of thickness

2. Quick rinse and in cooler for two days to form pellicle.

3. In 22cf. cold smoker for 72 strait hours of smoke using Pit Master, Hickory, cherry or apple pellets in AMNPS, one end lit and kept below 75⁰.

4. Another 48 hours in cooler for equalization.

5. Package

No matter what smoke you are using if the final result is bitter or has too strong a flavor for your taste, you have over smoked it.  Suggest smoking for short periods and build up to your desired taste.  If it's cured there is no need to smoke it all at once.

   Humidity or moisture on the surface of the product will be a contributing factor in your end result.  Experience and keeping good notes will be your best friends. 

Tom


----------



## louballs (Mar 24, 2013)

How do you people have time for 72 hours of straight smoking?? lol


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 24, 2013)

louballs said:


> How do you people have time for 72 hours of straight smoking?? lol



Well, by using the AMNPS, it takes a five minute load and light between a 9 - 17 hour burn depending on the humidity, temp and type of wood.  Not too bad a duty.  :cheers:


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 24, 2013)

louballs said:


> I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


Back in my younger days I had caused smoke bitterness in food when using way too much in a short period of time, clouds of it. I was also using wet hickory wood chips at the time and the combination was way overboard. I think by using good aged wood, or the AMNPS you get a better quality of dry smoke at a low rate per hour, the old TBS.

While I only smoke a butts for 3 hours, it's only because we like less smoke flavor and my wood chunks from last falls cuttings are not fully cured yet. They put out a fair amount of smoke even when wrapped in aluminum foil with a few small holes.

My assumption then is that a small amount of smoke over a long period of time is fine and much better than moderate or heavy smoke over a short period of time.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 25, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> My assumption then is that a small amount of smoke over a long period of time is fine and much better than moderate or heavy smoke over a short period of time.


Depends on what your smoking.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 25, 2013)

louballs said:


> I think he's referring to oversmoking. Like when I smoked a pork butt, i probably only got 2-3 hours of good smoke. The rest of the time was just low cooking basically. Over smoking can lead to bitterness, but maybe thats not the case for bacon??


Hi louballs,

I'm absolutely no expert, but I'm going to throw something out here.

It looks like you smoke with an electric smoker. Do you smoke using the chip box that came with your smoker?  If so, then I know that the electric smokers like the Smokin Tex and Smokin It models are designed to only have good smoke for the first hour or two, then the chips/chunks are burned up and you just finish up using the seasoning of your smoker. The smoke during that time is fairly heavy, and is definitely much heavier than you would see if you were using any of Todd's Amazen products for cold smoking (which just give a curl of thin blue smoke) in contrast to the heavier whiter smoker I at least see when using the chip box of my Smokin Tex. 

My 2 cents....

Clarissa


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Back in my younger days I had caused smoke bitterness in food when using way too much in a short period of time, clouds of it. I was also using wet hickory wood chips at the time and the combination was way overboard. I think by using good aged wood, or the AMNPS you get a better quality of dry smoke at a low rate per hour, the old TBS.
> 
> While I only smoke a butts for 3 hours, it's only because we like less smoke flavor and my wood chunks from last falls cuttings are not fully cured yet. They put out a fair amount of smoke even when wrapped in aluminum foil with a few small holes.
> 
> My assumption then is that a small amount of smoke over a long period of time is fine and much better than moderate or heavy smoke over a short period of time.


Exactly!

Bear


----------



## louballs (Mar 26, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi louballs,
> 
> I'm absolutely no expert, but I'm going to throw something out here.
> 
> ...


Good point, I have only used my chip box and some good chunks. However, I just bought one of the 6x8s from Todd with some sawdust that im going to use for my bacon. Ill have to try using just the heating element and the amazen smoker with a constant smoke sometime just to see the difference.


----------



## lancerh (Mar 27, 2013)

So after reading all of the comments I cold smoked last saturday and sunday for a total of about 14-16 hours. I used my old little chief and put the rack on top of the smoker and covered the rack with the cardboard box the smoker came in. Since there was not enough room on the racks of my little chief I also smoked in my MES with the door ajar. I tried to keep the temp of the MES about 80 degrees but the temperature spiked up a couple of times. I also did the fry test before I smoked and the bacon was a little salty to my taste so I soaked in water overnight to remove salt. Before smoking I also brushed the bacon with pure maple syrup and on two of the six slabs I put some coarse pepper on it. I was pleased with the flavor especially the sweet maple flavor so I am glad I brushed with the maple syrup. I sliced and vaccum packed up enough bacon for a while (about 10-11 lbs total). Pics to come in the next couple of days. Thanks for all the help and I am hoping to improve on my bacon curing/smoking on my next attempts.


----------



## louballs (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I just put two of my slabs in this morning before work to smoke!


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I prefer my Bacon warm smoked until the IT is between 110 to 128, but that is because I can get great flavor & color in less than 12 hours.
> 
> If you're going to truly cold smoke, you don't have to worry about the IT, but:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but does this mean that if you hot smoke it you don't need as much time to get the same flavor? What temp do you use?


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

travisb said:


> Sorry, but does this mean that if you hot smoke it you don't need as much time to get the same flavor? What temp do you use?


After reading Bear's extra smoky bacon thread, this appears to be the case.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Sorry, but does this mean that if you hot smoke it you don't need as much time to get the same flavor? What temp do you use?


travisb said:


> After reading Bear's extra smoky bacon thread, this appears to be the case.


Travis,

Sorry I missed this. I was just going to send you to that Smoke, but I see you were already there.

I don't hot smoke my Bacon----That would render the fat out.

I warm smoke my Belly Bacon, with Smoker temps between 120* and 140*. Takes less than half the time it takes to get good color & flavor as cold smoking. If I'm going to cold smoke, it will be at least 24 hours. I warm smoke for 12 or less hours.

Bear


----------



## travisb (May 31, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry, but does this mean that if you hot smoke it you don't need as much time to get the same flavor? What temp do you use?
> 
> Travis,
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. I plan to use the warm smoke method with my first belly bacon next weekend.


----------



## cathy l (Oct 20, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry, but does this mean that if you hot smoke it you don't need as much time to get the same flavor? What temp do you use?
> 
> Travis,
> 
> ...


Bear, I know this thread is several months old but I want to do bacon and cannot get my temps down low enough I do have an AMNPS to use and a domed grill that will house the smoke nicely. So I am planning a cold smoke.   After all my curing and resting in the fridge will it be safe to do an 18+ hour smoke here in California?  I'm still a bit confused on "curing".  I have everything that was listed as needed and ready to do my measuring etc. but I don't want to KILL anyone with pork that goes bad while I'm smoking it...I'm sorry I need some hand holding... :/


----------

